# Mahi Day



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Logan is in from FSU and he and a friend of his wanted to go off shore so the weather said 1-2 ftrs today so I said no problem and we hit the launch about daybreak... We hit several spots and started out catching the endangered snappers, caught a couple keeper beeliners and a few shorts... The structure we were on was small and of course I had one other boat park next to me (no problem there cause they had little kids fishing that was cute) well all of a sudden here comes a Proline cuddy 20-22 ftr... he tried to edge in but decided to leave. Obviously he wasn't paying attention and ran over a free line that I had out... I yelled at him and then SNAP...he at least yelled sorry before hauling rear... 



The 1-2's were rolling but as the day went on, it got bigger. Hit some more spots and we ran into a few grass areas. The small triple tails were stacked and aggressive... A fly rod and small fly would have been fun to play with em...


We had chickens all over the place... caught em on squid/cigs/artificials... We left em biting...Could have probably caught a cooler full... Beautiful colors on em too... Logan and Tyler never caught a Mahi so it was a 1st fer em... We went to another spot and caught a few more snaps and Logan caught a nice trigger (too bad we were in Fed waters)!!! He had never caught one of them either so he was happy!!! It had a broke off hook in its mouth so he got a helpful hand of removal!!!


We decided to call it a day (I was tired) and headed back... 1-2s ended up into 3-4's choppy and it took a while heading in!!!!


Did 98 miles and burnt 36 gal so not too bad a fuel burn with the conditions!!! 2.72 miles per gal!


Came home and blackened the beeliners and some mahi and everyone was PLEASED AS PIE!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Finished product......


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to see you and the family enjoying the new rig brother !! Thanks for the report.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang counter full of Mahi. Great job!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is an awesome day!! Good eats!! I like the fuel numbers, I think my next boat is a Key West.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> That is an awesome day!! Good eats!! I like the fuel numbers, I think my next boat is a Key West.



I'm loving my KW...Still a cat boat fan but all the features and speed outta this sled is great!!! Logan's friend asked if we were at top speed (doing 25 in rough seas) and I just laughed and said if we were at top speed you would have no teeth left. When we got into the bay it was a little choppy but I managed 50 mph at 5300 rpms... I think I had a few more left in her if I tweeked her a bit...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right on!!!


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Those mahi are fun plenty of tacos there !! Good work


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you get to eat them?


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

I bet the boys loved all the blood the chickens left on the deck. They can bloody a deck up pretty quick once you get that frenzy going.

Fun day!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

What an awesome day brother, glad to see you out putting the hurting on them!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

O yes.
Whyme


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good trip ! Dinner looks great !


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bummer, No Shirt Pic.
Nice Job


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

finfever61 said:


> I bet the boys loved all the blood the chickens left on the deck. They can bloody a deck up pretty quick once you get that frenzy going.
> 
> Fun day!


After spraying the deck on the first couple I said FORGET IT!!! They were coming in to quick. Tried to get em to put em straight into the cooler instead of flopping....didn't work everytime. They cleaned the boat though! Hahaha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> After spraying the deck on the first couple I said FORGET IT!!! They were coming in to quick. Tried to get em to put em straight into the cooler instead of flopping....didn't work everytime. They cleaned the boat though! Hahaha


I was sporting one of my outfits as usual!!! Just being a captain/deck hand/and photographer on this trip!!! I did manage to at least catch 1 mahi though....


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice! You put a hurting on those Mahi!


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Great pics and report! Can I ask how far off did you find the mahi? Wanna go chase them with the fly rod! Thanks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

gatoryak said:


> Great pics and report! Can I ask how far off did you find the mahi? Wanna go chase them with the fly rod! Thanks.


We found 2 weed lines.... one was just 4-5 miles the other was about 12-13.... i was thinking about using a fly rod especially fer the small triple tails all over the weed lines....


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and the post, Jason!


----------

